# .22 handgun?



## Colonel Sanders

I am 15 and do not have a job yet and do not want to spend a lot of money, but I really want a handgun. I am thinking of going with a .22 mostly for target and stuff like that. I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions. Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks Nick.


----------



## SDHandgunner

Well Nick, you should be commended on wanting your FIRST Handgun to be a .22 LR Rimfire. Most often shooters that have never shot a Handgun MUCH start out with a big booming centerfire, and before they ever learn how to shoot it get frustrated due to the ammo cost, muzzle blast and recoil.

With all of that said, I have been a range officer for a local shooters club (an indoor shooting range) since 1990. During that time I have experimented with more than my share of .22 LR Handguns. In addition I have seen about as many different .22 LR Handguns in use at our club.

In a nut shell, without knowing if you want a semi auto or a revolver I will go out on a limb and suggest a Ruger Semi Auto. For one thing the Ruger is a well built, designed handgun. They are rugged and reliable to a fault. Some people have a hard time breaking them down for cleaning, and I have had more than a few people bring their Rugers to the range in a box asking me to put them back together for them so they could shoot their league that night.

All that is needed is to follow the instructions in the owners manual to the letter, and you can take them apart and put them together with ease, once you get the hang of it. In my opinion the Rugers are generally quite accurate and seem to be not quite so ammo fussy as some other brands. In addition as you ability and funds increase the Ruger is quite easily customized

For example a couple years ago after my brother passed away I purchased his 5 1/2" Stainless-Steel Ruger MKII Bull Barrel .22 LR Handgun. Since this handgun was already special to me, I decided to customize it a little to make it more special. The first thing I did was to replace the factory trigger with a Clark Steel Ruger Trigger. This trigger needs to be fitted to the frame, but is a simple task and took about a half an hour. I then polished and honed the Factory Hammer and Sear to get a smooth as glass 2 1/2 pound trigger pull.

Then to keep the trigger pull just right I installed an On Target Guns Blast Shield (which can be made out of alluminum) to cover the trigger mechanism so dirt and crud to not gum up the trigger mechanism.

I then had a local machinist drill and tap the receiver (with the same hole spacing as the new ones that come drilled and tapped) and installed a Weigand Weaver Type Scope Base (Which I modified so it does not extend out past the front of the receiver). I then added a Volquartsen Extended Bolt Release, and two sets of grips that I interchange depending on the shooting I am doing.










The above photo shows the Ruger with the Clark Ruger Grips. These grips feature fillers on the front strap and back strap to straighten out the grip to the approximate angle of a 1911.










This photo shows the Ruger with the Volquartsen Target Grips. These grips feature a Thumbrest, Finger Grooves and a slight Heel Flare. This aids is positioning your hand exactly the same everytime this Pistol is picked up which is a great bennefit in Target Shooting.

I am sure others will have differing opinions about their favorite .22 LR Handgun, and rightfully so. The main thing is to get a Handgun that is COMFORTABLE in YOUR HANDS as if it is not comfortable for your to hold and aim you are not going to shoot it well.

Go to your local sporting goods store and handle as many different makes and models as you can to see what feels the best to you.

Larry


----------



## apeterson

I also have the same Ruger Handgun.... Great gun and I have shot it and shot it... never had a problem. My dad has one also he bought in the late 60's or early 70's and loves it.... they are not too expensive and if you can get a used one go for it...


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Thanks for the information my dad has that gun and really enjoys it. I would take a revolver or a semiautomatic. I have seen a walther p22 and do not know much about them, are they any good. I also like kimbers .22 but there is no way I could aford it. thanks for the help Nick.


----------



## Burly1

Starting with a .22 is a great idea Nick. Any proficient handgun shooter will tell you that practice is the key to becoming a good shot. I have a Ruger MKII and a Ruger Super Single Six myself, and like them both. I know for a fact that you just can't go wrong with a Ruger. They are built to stand the test of time, and do so very nicely. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Bore.224

Colonel Sanders , Dont belive the hype sure the .22 is the cheapest way to go. Heck my firt gun was a .22/.22mag ruger single six. BUT and I do mean BUT I would get a good double action .38 special like a S&W model 10 or even a 686 38/357. You can develop a flinch anytime its good to get used to a big gun right away.


----------



## Gohon

You're getting some solid advice on the Ruger Mark II and Single Six. I've owned several Mark II's in the past and still have a Single Six I keep handy around the garage and barn for pests. Presently I'm using a Browning Buckmark topped with a red dot scope which seems to fit my hands a little better than the Ruger autos but all of theses are fine guns. Since you say you are on a budget you should be able to find a good used Ruger Mark II just about anywhere.


----------



## The Norseman

Good Morning,

Buy the .22 Ruger semi-auto.

Good luck, have fun and be safe.

See yeaw


----------



## Burly1

The only thing wrong about starting with a larger bore handgun is tha fact that you can shoot ten times as many rounds for about the same price with the .22. If your pockets are deep, sure, start with something bigger. But to learn trigger and breath control and to develop the all important muscle memory associated with handgun shooting, touching off a lot of rounds is the answer. Burl


----------



## dlip

I'd definitely go with the ruger. Then, once you think you have mastered that, move up to the .38 special. I started on a .38 and I didn't get to have as much fun, because I couldn't shoot it too much. Sure, ammo is cheap, but NOTHING compares to the .22 lr in price.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Thanks for the help but my dad has that gun and I like it but do not want the same gun as him. So I was wondering if ruger has a .22 revolver or what other brands have good .22's?


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Is the Walther P22 any good?


----------



## KRAKMT

My girlfriend shoots a p22- has a small but adjustable grip. Is a little more finicky about ammo. I shoot the trialside sig. We both just plink and I wanted something a little different. But for the price and quality I got to agree with the Ruger suggestions. It is a solid pistol. My brother actually owns one of the pre mark versions from ruger- he has had it for 25 years. Shoots great.


----------



## huntin1

Not sure what your price range is, but I've always been a fan of S&W revolvers, they have a model 617 in 22lr,










Having said this, I would also recommend the Ruger semi-auto as a less expensive alternative.

huntin1


----------



## Whelen35

I like to start out with a revolver. Since money is tight, I would look into the tarus 22's. They are very simular to the S&W's. I very much like the rugers and have a few of them myself, but learning to shoot single action, double action and the added saftey of the relover is improtaint when first learning to shoot a handgun. Likely the next handgun you would get would be a 38 special or better a 357mag and shoot 38's in it, and you would be already aquainted with its workings. Good luck in your choices, and I am glad to see a younger person interested in this very great sport.


----------



## williamdtipton

Colonel Sanders said:


> Thanks for the information my dad has that gun and really enjoys it. I would take a revolver or a semiautomatic. I have seen a walther p22 and do not know much about them, are they any good. I also like kimbers .22 but there is no way I could aford it. thanks for the help Nick.


I had a Taurus Silhouette 22 with a 12" barrel that was FUN to shoot.
If you are ok with a revolver.

You can find them on sale for under $300

The cool thing is they make it in 357 (large frame like the 22) so the transition wouldnt be hard at all.


----------



## Remington 7400

Between what I own, my dad owns, and our friends own, I have shoot and been around just about every .22 pistol on the market.

If you want a semi-auto buy a Ruger MkII Government target model, or the MkII Target model with the 6 7/8 medium heavy barrel.

If you don't want a Ruger, buy the Browning Buckmark.

If you want a revolver, the Taurus Tracker with the 6 inch barrel is as good as anything.


----------



## 35lever

1st handgun i ever shot was a Ruger "single six". When I get a .22 that's what it will be. I just needa stop getting the .44's and get the .22 for a change.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

thanks for the help guys


----------



## 94silverado

Got a walther p22 great gun for the money in my opinion its easy to use and it gives you that feel of a big bore handgun but it shoots .22 cal. so you dont' feel bad about shooting all day. Just my opinion though.


----------



## ND_RC

Colonel,

What gun did you decide to go with?

I really like my Beretta U22 Neos.

http://www.berettausa.com/product/product_pistols_main.htm

Here is an article on it.

http://www.gunsandammomag.com/ga_handguns/22_1211/


----------



## Colonel Sanders

I'm thinking about the walther p22 but I'm not sure what gun I'm going with yet


----------



## Dave_w

My dad has a Walther P22. It's okay for plinking and having fun, but the trigger absolutely *blows* on it. You'll hate it after a while. The grips aren't all that great either. Where I live, they retail for about $360, and that's just not worth it. The Beretta Neos is the same way: Plenty good for plinking, but you can plink with a quality gun, too. The only difference is that the quality gun will be good for everything else, even though the two can often cost the same money.

I just got my first pistol (of my own; I've been shooting since I was 12, everything from .22 revolvers to .45 Glocks and the full gambit of rifles and shotguns), a Ruger MkIII Hunter (target trigger, 6 7/8" fluted bull barrel, chocobo grips, stainless finish, fiber optic partridge sights, probably a few other things I'm forgetting). Ended up paying $475 for it. Pricey, but for no extra money, I can be competitive at league meets against guys with S&W Model 41s and Browning Buckmarks.

Personally, I like the Ruger series. Very good guns, and you can find one that'll fit your budget and tastes (finish, grips, barrel-receiver balance, so on and so forth). And like was mentioned above, there's a host of aftermarket parts for them when you've got some money to spend. Check the website, www.ruger.com. What you're looking for is a rimfire autoloading pistol. That'll give you the full lineup. They make revolvers, as well, but it's difficult to compete in league bullseye meets with those, and I'm sure you'll want to get into that eventually.

But here's my bit...you're young, like me. You really don't have a dead-set taste in guns yet. So go out and try em all. Pick up and just feel as many as you can, pick one that just feels right and balanced in your hand. I can't tell you with any honesty not to get a Ruger 22/45, or a S&W 22A, or a High Standard (if you can find one for the money you want to spend). They're all good guns.

If the 1911 .45-style grip/handle feels right, the Ruger 22/45 will fit you just fine. it was designed for people who shoot bullseye pistol, and want to have a .22 that feels the same as their .45. I didn't like it, maybe you will.

The S&W 22A just didn't feel right in my hand. Actually, it felt kinda cheap and plastic-y. And I love Smith and Wesson. The first gun I ever shot was a .22 S&W revolver. But I didn't like the way that 22A felt and I'd never have any confidence in it.

But...I can give you a serious recommendation on two guns. The S&W 41 is good. My dad has one and I like it. And, of course, the Ruger MkIII Hunter, coded KMKIII678H.

And one more word of advice...not to ruffle anyone's feathers, but plinking is one thing. It's not too hard to make a gun that's good for plinking. I loved that Walther P22 until I started shooting competitive bullseye, and then I realized just how badly it sucked. If you end up buying a plinker (Walther P22, Beretta Neos), get another gun if you decide you want to try bullseye. And even if you're sure you never want to go to a league meet, think long and hard before you jump into a P22.

And remember that the sales guys at the gun shop will really want to sell you on a P22--because no one else wants the damn things.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

I was thinking about getting a semi auto just something to mess around with I like the 1911 look but I dont want to spend alot of money.


----------



## Dave_w

.45 ammo is going to be way too pricey for you to have any fun with. I can give you a definite on that. I work a couple different odd jobs now, and I'm hesitant to shoot mine because it's so damn expensive.

Seriously, get a .22. You don't need a handgun for personal or home defense yet, so anything more than that is just a waste. To reiterate the economic reasons, a cheap bulk pack of .22 Remington will cost $8 for 550 rounds. CCI Standard (a very good round that I use for competition) costs $26 for 550 rounds. I don't even know what that much .45 ammo will cost, largely because I've never had that much to blow on ammunition at one time.

That, and a 1911 is going to start at $500 and work its way up very quickly. And when I quote that price, I'm being really conservative. A beaten-up no-frills 1911 copy is going to cost $500 because everyone wants one. It's like an AR15: demand is such that prices are artifically inflated.

If you're suddenly dead-set on a centerfire, I recommend getting something chambered in 9mm Luger. Specifically, there are a number of older Eastern Bloc military pistols that are very, very good for anything but competition. 9mm is pretty cheap to shoot. Not as economical as .22, but still okay.

But here's the question I want to pose to you...what exactly do you need this gun to do? If plinking is the only thing, then a .22 is the best thing. Unless you really need a gun for defense, against predators of either the four-legged or two-legged variety, .45 is just a whole lot of power you'll never use.


----------



## Remington 7400

I must disagree about your opinion of the .45!

There is NO other handgun round in the world that has the .45's history of one shot stops.

Yes it is too much for targets, but for self/home defense, CCW, and as a hunting companion, the .45 can't be beat.

As far as ammo prices, it's not that bad,

Federal Hydra-Shoks(JHP) are $14.00 a box
NATO(FMJ) surplus is $11.00 a box
Winchester White Box(FMJ) is $12.00 a box
Remington UMC(FMJ) is $13.00 a box
Sellior & Bellot(FMJ) is $9.00 a box
Speer Gold Dot(JHP) is $15.00 a box
Wolf(FMJ) is $8.00 a box

Case prices are avaliable upon request.
www.natchezss.com


----------



## Colonel Sanders

I dont want a .45 Im just saying i like tha look of a 1911 i want a .22 for plinking and target shooting just a fun cheap gun to shoot.


----------



## Remington 7400

You could get a Kimber 1911 and install a .22LR conversion. 

You could buy 3 target grade Rugers(that will out shoot it) for the price of 1 kimber plus conversion though.


----------



## Dave_w

I'm still trying to figure out where I said anything about .45 lacking stopping power (although personally, I like .38+P a little better).

Hmm...Sanders, take a look at the S&W 22A, if you're looking for a really good slide-type pistol. The slide doesn't cover the entire barrel, however, and I can't think of a .22 that does, save, of course, a Kimber 1911 with a .22 conversion, which is waaaay out of your price range.

The Ruger IIs and IIIs can be converted to this barrel/shroud/slide configuration with a little competition barrel kit from Volquartsen. But the kit alone is $260. Hell, even I didn't think it was worth it.

The Smith and Wesson Model 41 is another very good slide-type, but that sucker costs a thousand bucks.

But please...ignore looks, if you can.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

How much is the Kimber rimfire?(just curious) The Smith & Wesson model 41 looked all right but a little expensive.


----------



## mr.trooper

Go with the Ruger.


----------



## Remington 7400

Kimber 1911: $779.00

.22LR conversion: $199.00

Total price: $978.00

My advice, GO RUGER!


----------



## Dave_w

Yeah, I really have to start pushing the Ruger down Sanders' throat, lol. I didn't want to because everyone's first-whatever-gun should be a completely free choice, but...well, the Ruger kicks too much ***.

The 41 is pricey. A thousand bucks is very pricey. The 22A is a little cheaper, has a few less features.

Ruger Mk IIIs run from about $250 (base, no-frills, but gets the job done plenty) to $475, for the "Hunter" tricked-out one.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

I will probably go with the ruger which is good because I have shot my dads and I like it so its all good. I thaught that I read on kimbers web site that they make a .22 target or something but it didnt say how much.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Is the beretta cheta .22 any good?


----------



## Remington 7400

Is it not getting through?

GO RUGER

GO RUGER

GO RUGER

GO RUGER

GO RUGER

GO RUGER

GO RUGER

GO RUGER

GO RUGER

Oh Yeah did I mention GO RUGER?

Any further questions?

:beer:


----------



## Dave_w

Well...the only way I wouldn't go Ruger is if I saw a deal like I did today. A slightly used S&W Model 41 in perfect condition for $650. I had to buy it. I just had to.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

I was just screwing with you guys :lol: 
I think I finaly decided on the 22/45 Mark III P512MKIII


----------



## Longshot

You LUCKY sucker DAve!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave_w

lol Yeah, I know I'm lucky. It was a vicious deal. Some guy walked into my dealer's shop with no clue what the gun was really worth, and so my guy spun him some tale and then called me up straightaway. But now I have to reciprocate, probably by buying a red dot from him (and we all know that for optics, dealers aren't the greatest deal).

But, I shot the gun, and it's damn fine. I just need to figure out what I need to change to make it better now. Yes, I know that this is kind of the Ford GT of .22 rimfires (made in America, ridiculous performance, and all that), but there's always something you can do to make it better.


----------



## Longshot

How can you compare a fine pistol like that to a POS Ford (any Ford) lol! I'd be happy to take it off your hands for $650.


----------



## Dave_w

Ever seen a Ford GT? Roughly the same exterior as the one that won Le Mans a long time ago? About forty inches high? Five hundred horsepower and as much torque? Hooooorah, that's a ride. Leaves Ferraris wondering where Enzo went. My daily ride is a turbo'd Ford Focus ZX5 with the 2.3L. No problems, just passes.

And no, I'm never selling this puppy. It's already getting the usual tune-ups. If you really want one for $650, I can hook you up with one for that kinda money, slightly more used, great shape. It's sitting in the dealer's case down the road from me. Name of the place is Zak's in Clifton Park, NY.


----------

